# Can't Go Chasing My Cats On The Trinity



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

So here is what I am doing! 
I am working in DRC = Democratic Republic of the Congo. 
This my home and office for the next few months. 





















Yep no hot water in this room.

Here are some of the Inn. 















These crazy crows try to brake in to my room daily!








Yep I am by the sea. 















And this is what I am managing. 








Sorry all no catfish pictures today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks like you got the Luxury suite of the Congo


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm headed to your super secret fishing hole!!! Lol just kidding


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

obiewan57 said:


> Looks like you got the Luxury suite of the Congo


To be honest it is really nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

rcxdm40 said:


> I'm headed to your super secret fishing hole!!! Lol just kidding


Fair warning! 
I mined it before I left!!!!!!
Just saying...........

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

I see 2 different boats BUT no ROD HOLDERS????? You do have a problem/


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

Well we"re going to miss your fishing post but if you start feeling lonely just post up a few things your doing while your over there. Enjoy your time there the best you can and be safe.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Well I will be fishing the SSFH every now and then, and I aint kidding...


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

nikki said:


> I see 2 different boats BUT no ROD HOLDERS????? You do have a problem/


There is some pretty big bamboo here huuummm.......

Poppahobbs
Thanks will do!

WGA1
Reference reply to rcxdm40 I wasn't kidding either!........


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Man I want to come home!!!!!!
Pictures of all these nice catfish I am seeing is killing me!!!!

I did get a room with hot water though guess that's a +.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Well I moved to a house! Sure am ready to come home though!!!




























A little dinner. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

The housing setup is nicer than I expected in the DRC . The walls, ceiling and floors literally shine. Will you be able to do any fishing in the Congo, Atlantic, or local coves?


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

I have thought about it but just havent had any time!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

When ya getting back? The river is down....I can see the sandbar at Liberty!


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

I hope to be home for Christmas but ant holding my breath for it! My relief's father had a heart attack so in that situation I am ok if I have to stay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Doesn't matter right now. Boat ramp is trashed from the recent floods. Its just a waiting game now to see when the county might clean it off.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Post a picture here if you get the chance! I am curious to see what it looks like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I was told this evening that the ramp is still not useable. Someone tried to launch but couldn't do it. It's a pathetic situation because the TPW dropped the ball on it, then Tx Dot, then the city, and now the county is responsible for maintaining it. Of all the government departments I have the least faith in counties. I sent the Precinct 1 commissioner an email and made the mistake of calling their office. Talked to some rood lady that said they will get to it when they get to it and its not a priority. I felt bad for interrupting her day. Of course my email never got answered. I have been fighting these stupid governmental departments for years regarding that ramp and I am just tired of it. We have had a nice break the past couple of years since there have not really been any bad floods until the last couple of months. I predict the ramp will just be completely abandoned in the near future.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

To be quite honest, even though Liberty is my home town I never used the ramp or did much river fishing, the only time I ever went under the bridge was because way back in the day there was a bar down there. Once I started hitting the river fairly regular I was completely surprised at how many people use it on a daily basis.

Maybe we can post a sign with the Commissioners name email address and contact numbers at the ramp to encourage others to make contact. If we could get just half the people that I have seen using the ramp to do this it might help.

Also post the address and number here or PM them to me when you get a free moment so I can make contact also.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Precinct 1 Commissioner Mike McCarty. Its all public information so I don't think I am breaking any forum rules by posting the number. The number is 936-587-4922. If you decide to call hopefully you won't get the same person that I had the pleasure of speaking with. I tried being nice as possible but it didn't help. Another guy that fishes there regularly is going to call tomorrow. Maybe they will get the hint. I understand if it takes them a week or so to schedule the manpower to clean the ramp but it shouldn't take weeks. The idea of placing a sign at the ramp is good. We shall see how they respond to the calls.

About three years ago a group of us started a petition to get that ramp maintained correctly. I don't recall how many signatures we had but it was in the hundreds. We sent it to TPW. That was when TPW decided to not claim it as a TPW ramp any longer. Our petition seemed to do more harm than good.

I have fished that portion of the river hard for 36 years. I wish it was not so difficult to access.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Wahoo! I am home!!!!!
Will check the ramp out tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Somebody might want to talk to Liberty County Commissioner Todd Fontenot. He's running for County Judge and this could be an election/campaign issue.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Yep it's bad!






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

